# SOLD [nrs superston oarlocks - pair]



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

recently switched to sawyer cobras, these need a new home. $25 for the pair plus shipping seems fair?

more info on the nrs site: NRS Superston Open Oarlock | NRS


----------



## Marty Schlein (Jun 9, 2015)

sonofdad said:


> recently switched to sawyer cobras, these need a new home. $25 for the pair plus shipping seems fair?
> 
> more info on the nrs site: NRS Superston Open Oarlock | NRS
> 
> View attachment 59697


Hello I will take the locks email me at [email protected]


----------



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

Marty Schlein said:


> Hello I will take the locks email me at [email protected]


thanks marty. just emailed you ...


----------



## parkers (Jul 23, 2020)

second in line if things don't work out!


----------



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

parkers said:


> second in line if things don't work out!


thanks for your interest, they're sold.


----------

